# Pics



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like every other Crimson Carry in the world, but here is my new toy-










And here are the first 50 rounds-


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

:smt023

Very nice!!


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Like! Nice Pistola!! How do you like the Laser Grips? :smt023


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Josser said:


> Like! Nice Pistola!! How do you like the Laser Grips? :smt023


I have not used them yet. I want to get " settled in" with iron sights, and then I will fool with the lazer. I have messed around with it empty and it seems to be set around 7 yards based on looking at the iron sights, and when the dot matches up with them.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Those Kimbers are gorgeous. :smt023


----------



## chrisjjj (2 d ago)




----------

